# replacing my main meter breaker



## jmjoseph (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello,

I live in a condo so each unit has a electrical meter and breaker to start/stop flow of electricity into each unit.  Now each unit also has circuit breakers for the various appliances / rooms.  I am getting my meter breaker replaced today so I am wondering if I have to turn off all my individual room / appliance breakers (nothing is plugged in the walls) before he replaces the main breaker next to my meter?  If he does replace my breaker and I have all my switches in the "on" position could that cause problems for me either short term or long term? Thanks

J


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 27, 2006)

You might want to turn the individual breakers off. Then when you turn power back on, turn on the main first, then the double breakers, then each individual breaker one at a time. This will cut down on the risk of a surge when all of the circuits come on at once.

This is far more a concern when it's an industrial situation, but it's a good idea wherever you are.


----------



## jmjoseph (Jul 28, 2006)

ok will do thanks


----------

